# Flyboy's daily outing



## flyboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Flyboy and his budgie friend spotty have their daily jail break!
Spotty thinks she's the master of time in the first photo.


----------



## flyboy (Nov 22, 2011)

More pictures!


----------



## flyboy (Nov 22, 2011)

He hisses at my finger if i try to pet him but he steps up and flies to my shoulder just fine


----------



## flyboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Flying birds!


----------



## flyboy (Nov 22, 2011)

More spotty!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Love the play station. Very nice.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute pics.


----------



## Kirby_the_Tiel (Jul 2, 2012)

I love that play gym! Did toy make it?


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Love Fly boy and Spotty  It's so adorable how they enjoy each others company.


----------



## flyboy (Nov 22, 2011)

I actually made the playgym on the right from scratch the woods i bought at home depot and the wood totaled only three dollars! plus the swing and the toys, mirriors and ladders. i made it for around $23! (including toys). This a mutch better playground than the smaller ones at pesmart for 40$ that dont offer very many activities. I still want to add food and water dishes to the play gym instead of offering him his food and water every 15minutes.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Wow! That's awesome! 
Flyboy and Spotty are extremely sweet


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Love the pictures X x


----------

